# (IL) HRCH British Lab offered at Stud



## TWilkinson (May 19, 2009)

HRCH Kopmeiers Boy Nash. Nash went 5 for 5 in finished to obtain his HRCH as a two year old. We are preparing to run AKC master and possibly run Quals in the near future. He is a great dog that has alot of go and a strong desire to please as well as being a quick learner.

Pedigree includes Squire of Sallypark, Ulstare Oak, Baildonian Baron of Craighorn, Pocklea Remus plus many more FT winners and champions.

DOB 5-27-09

HRCH as a 2 year old
AKC # SR56618703
UKC # R216-487
Microchip #039*297*544
Hips LR-197691 (Excellent)
Elbows LR-EL54537M34-VPI (Normal)
EIC D12-012341 (Clear)
CNM LR-CNM12-215-M-PIV (Clear)
CERF LR-365801 (Normal)

Please contact me by PM, email at icall[email protected] or 618-946-7052

Thanks for Looking 
Tony Wilkinson


----------

